# Hydro project



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My 8N came with a plow blade on it, and with that, it has a add on hydro system. Whoever added this, wile they did a good job, did not spend a lot of money, and kind of just used what they had laying around. 

My plans are to make some improvments to this system, and maybe rig up a loader,or bucket, to it. 

Here is what it looks like.........


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First thing I had to do is get the old, wornout, water filled, oil out of it. YUCK!!

Next step is adding a filter..


This is a closeup of the tank/valve area. This is where the filter is going.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well as luck would have it, I allready have a break in the return hose right where the filter is going. 


As you can see here, I am testfitting a bracket that will hang the filter......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Time to weld!  

Wile the bracket is a little thin, being attached to the upright part of the mount, and also the top, it should hold up to anything I put it through.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, thats what I have done to this point. I have the filter all set to go. I had to add a few adapters to get it to fit the hoeses. I also have to finish welding the bracket. At this time it's just tacked on.

What I have left? After I finish welding it, I have to grind, and paint it. I have to drill one more hole to mount the filter. Put the filter on, and hook up all houses. Then I have to add a vent cap. The system now has NO vent at all! I picked up a vent cap from Northern when I got the filter, so I just have to adapt it on. Wile I am at it, I will make the fill easy to get to.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok, Had a chance to work on the old girl this weekend. Got the filter bracket all set, and ready for paint......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Quicky paint, and ready for the filter.......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I adapted the fill, to a place that it can be filled. Adaped to fit a vent cap. To bad I LOST it.  I is somewere, just don;t know were. Well for now, I just have a plug on loose......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

All done![except for that darn cap] Works better, still a bit noisy, may be the pumps a little tired. I have no idea how long the PO used it with that warty fluid in there. Oh, well. I will also need to replace some of the houses, some are getting a bit ratty, but that will be a project for after winter.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, guess I did all that work for nothing. :argh: :argh: Did not work well at all plowing the snow we have here this week. The system is REAL slow. The blade moves, but so slow you can hardly see it.  Only thing I can think is one, there is still a little water in there, mucking things up, or two, it is just to cold, and the fluid is like mud. Hmmm. Now eaven with thick fluid, it should speed up with use right? I used is for about 20min, and wile it got A LITTLE faster, still REAL slow. Well, I say I will try to drain it out, but the traction was so bad anyway, I may just park the thing till spring.


----------

